# Skyrim Problem: schon vor Charakterwahl bleibt die Kutsche hängen



## Kiffaturtle (5. Dezember 2013)

*Skyrim Problem: schon vor Charakterwahl bleibt die Kutsche hängen*

Huhu liebe Community hab ein großes Problem in Skyrim und zwar wenn ich einen Neuen Spielstand starten will komm ich rein sitze auf der Kutsche und nach ein Paar Sekunden Läuft die Kutsche gegen nen Felsvorsprung was soll ich machen ? :/ will nen neuen Char machen helft mir bitte -.-


----------



## Chemenu (5. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwelche Mods installiert?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2013)

Wie jetzt? Passiert das IMMER, wenn Du das Spiel neu beginnst? Von so einem Problem hab ich noch nie gehört ^^   Hast Du Mods installiert? Benutzt Du irgendwelche Tasten? Am Anfang sollte man sich auf dem Wagen sitzend an sich einfach nur umschauen.


----------



## Kiffaturtle (5. Dezember 2013)

Ok ja ist immer passiert hab vergessen das ich den Mod ''Fast Horses'' nutze xd sorry leute


----------



## Chemenu (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja dann -> Mod deaktivieren und erneut versuchen.


----------



## Kiffaturtle (5. Dezember 2013)

Jo schon gemacht danke trozdem für eure schnelle hilfe ) !!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2013)

Kiffaturtle schrieb:


> Ok ja ist immer passiert hab vergessen das ich den Mod ''Fast Horses'' nutze xd sorry leute



dafür is ein Forum ja da, dass man einen auch mal auf die simpelste Idee bringt   ich erinnere mich auch an "Monitor schwarz bei neuem PC!!!"-Problemen, bei denen nur der Stromstecker nicht drin war


----------



## Kiffaturtle (5. Dezember 2013)

Haha genial ^^


----------

